# Why do my kids want to get on my couch to pee?



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

$: all 4 bottle kids have done it. Run run run (inside or out). Hop on the couch to pee. Lol.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it soaks it up fast...their feet don't get wet :greengrin:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That's goats for ya!

I trained mine to go on a puppy pad, but they all start out peeing on the couch.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha I had my others trained to go on a pee pad but they still would rather go on the couch. Lol


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

you could put diapers on them.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I'm with a few others on this. It doesn't splash so they like going there. I kept diapers on mine when they stayed in the house. Thankfully they or my horse never had accidents. I couldn't imagine cleaning up urine in the house from an 800lb pony.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha! That would be a mess! We housed our neighbors great dane and I couldn't hardly take the ten gallon messes inside! Lol (; I don't have diapers. Lol I'm going to rehome them next week. But I'll love them til then!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

xymenah said:


> I think I'm with a few others on this. It doesn't splash so they like going there. I kept diapers on mine when they stayed in the house. Thankfully they or my horse never had accidents. I couldn't imagine cleaning up urine in the house from an 800lb pony.


Wait a minute, your horse is in the house?  lol!


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

How did you train them to go out a puppy pad?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Sheffba said:


> How did you train them to go out a puppy pad?


Well they picked their fav spot to go and I'd put it there, and they prefer soft places so I put it on the linoleum in the same spot and they figured it out for peeing. I still has to vacuum up little pellets


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Wait a minute, your horse is in the house?  lol!


lol When I lived in Mississippi I got a Chincoteague Pony from the wild horse group on Assateague Island in Virginia. He was only two/three months old so I bottle raised him. He was my baby so I let him come in the house to watch TV or eat some carrots from the kitchen. By two years old he could hardly fit through the door but he still came in for visits from time to time. We had a large(over 3,000 sq ft) very open floor planned house with stained concrete floors so he couldn't knock over anything or damage the floor. The ceiling was 8-10 feet high so he was clear there too. He very much enjoyed his house visits. He has a new home now in Mississippi but I still miss my Teeko baby.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I put an old lazy boy in the goat barn so I could sit and enjoy my kids  and it was like a Competition to see who could pee the most on my chair,now that it's ruined and I can't even sit in it they don't bother peeing on it & I've been demoted to an old ottoman.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Sheffba said:


> How did you train them to go out a puppy pad?


Same way you would a puppy. Every time the girls squat or the boys stretch to pee I grab them, shout "Nyet!" (Which is my "no" command, I find they respond well to Russian because it sounds goaty), and move them to the pad and say, "Do yer peeps," until they resume peeing. Not only does it train them to the pad, but they learn to pee on command!

I keep my does for my dairy, but my wethers are all trained housepets that make lovely dog-like companions. By sale time they are all housebroken, lead trained, car trained, and know a dozen cute tricks like "be people" and "crab walk".


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> Well they picked their fav spot to go and I'd put it there, and they prefer soft places so I put it on the linoleum in the same spot and they figured it out for peeing. I still has to vacuum up little pellets


Even the best trained goats have poopy accidents! All it takes is a moment of distraction and suddenly it sounds like someone turned over a rainstick in the livingroom. 

I keep a Dustbuster near by for accidents like that, since controlling yer poops is a very difficult trick for even the smartest goat to learn. Pee is premeditated, but poop just happens!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My husband would die if I showed him this thread ROFL! We bottle raised bella (now 2 years old) and it was REALLY cold so she was in our basement for about a month, but she had a pen that we kept her in and it was a cement floor. We let her run around in the basement when we were down there (quite a bit) and we took her outside often for short periods with a coat on. Hubby did OK with all that, but to have one running around your living room and peeing on your couch . . . I think he's keel over in a minute! LOL!


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL, well couch peeing is a new one :ROFL: And Axykatt---love the rainstick comparison. 

I do know of several people who have had to raise their kids inside for awhile and they used diapers and packing tape.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine are raised to stay in the house. If potbellied pigs can do it so can Pygmy Goats!

They really make great housepets.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

We raise our babies in the house. But I am driven


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Mine are raised to stay in the house. If potbellied pigs can do it so can Pygmy Goats!
> 
> They really make great housepets.


I ll need your help then in about 4 months when all the ND's kid


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I think I'm with a few others on this. It doesn't splash so they like going there. I kept diapers on mine when they stayed in the house. Thankfully they or my horse never had accidents. I couldn't imagine cleaning up urine in the house from an 800lb pony.


You keep your horse inside?!?!?!?
I know what I'm talking to mom about
we DO have an extra room now.
Hmmmmm
Think it would work with a 15+ hand full grown quarter horse????


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

We raise our babies in the house in diapers.

Remington enjoys lounging on the furniture:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

SugarBush Farms said:


> We raise our babies in the house in diapers.
> 
> Remington enjoys lounging on the furniture:


Too cute


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> I ll need your help then in about 4 months when all the ND's kid


If yer in Central GA I'd be happy to bottle raise and train yer babies! I love having cuties run around my house and the DH has found that if he keeps me busy with baby animals I have much less time to inquire into how productively his time is being spent.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> If yer in Central GA I'd be happy to bottle raise and train yer babies! I love having cuties run around my house and the DH has found that if he keeps me busy with baby animals I have much less time to inquire into how productively his time is being spent.


Best news ever! Lol Im in west Georgia! (= theyre in Carrollton I live in Waco


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> I ll need your help then in about 4 months when all the ND's kid


Got me thinking about moving...... lol Do you train Nubians?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Lolz Maybe I should rethink teaching music and train goats full-time instead! 

I've been supposed I get a video of Peggy Sue going pee on command for Henry Milker's blog, but I'm 8 months pregnant and Peg was a wee bit incontinent the last few weeks of her pregnancy, so with one thing and another I keep putting it off. I'll try to get a vid this week and post it.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Jealous. Lol. I filled my need for children with goat kids


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My human son is well aware that I love my goaty babies best of all. He's always telling ppl that I play favorites and my favorite kid is Peggy Sue (he's right  ). Just today I got an email from my MIL informing me that while she loves Facebook updates of the goaty grandkids, she would appreciate the occasional tidbit about the 2 legged ones!

I can't help it if the goatlings are cuter and more interesting than the human kids.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> Jealous. Lol. I filled my need for children with goat kids


Ha! Wish Idda thought of that! (Kidding.. LoL Figuratively & Literally)


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

oh gosh!! I will have to try this.. Out Naddie (pygmy) is about 8 months.. is that too old to start train her?


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

How cute is that!!!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I've never trained anyone that old before. Does she do any tricks? If they are used to taking commands it's easier to teach new ones.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> My human son is well aware that I love my goaty babies best of all. He's always telling ppl that I play favorites and my favorite kid is Peggy Sue (he's right  ). Just today I got an email from my MIL informing me that while she loves Facebook updates of the goaty grandkids, she would appreciate the occasional tidbit about the 2 legged ones!
> 
> I can't help it if the goatlings are cuter and more interesting than the human kids.


(= my sister gets so irritated. Lol I always send her animal pics (I have cattle as well, just sold my last horse). Lol. She says she doesn't need daily updates of each one. Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

LMAO. I thought I was the only one getting in trouble for the animal updates. The family & friends tell me to stop acting so Amish. Lol. I didn't know Amish had cell phones & are on GoatSpot & Facebook. Haha!


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Same way you would a puppy. Every time the girls squat or the boys stretch to pee I grab them, shout "Nyet!" (Which is my "no" command, I find they respond well to Russian because it sounds goaty), and move them to the pad and say, "Do yer peeps," until they resume peeing. Not only does it train them to the pad, but they learn to pee on command!
> 
> I keep my does for my dairy, but my wethers are all trained housepets that make lovely dog-like companions. By sale time they are all housebroken, lead trained, car trained, and know a dozen cute tricks like "be people" and "crab walk".


Do you have any videos? I would love to see them.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I have some videos of Peggy Sue "being people" on my YouTube channel (just look up Axykatt) and some of my first herd walking in the park in their little coats. I'm supposed to get a video of Peg doing peeps on command for the Henry Milker blog, but the two of us have been so bloated and pregnant lately I haven't gotten around to it.

I'll try to motivate myself to take the video this week. I wanted to wait til Peg's post preg grossness passed before I took video of her butt.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Getting video of the potty training process is a little more complicated. I have to have the camera running when they are about to have an accident or when they need to go pee, so it's kinda hard to time. The training techniques I use are fairly time intensive and depend on me spending most waking hours with my babies, but are very effective and transferable, which means they will use the pad no matter where I put it, not just go in the same corner all the time.

It takes several weeks to a couple months to get the "do yer peeps" command to work. It's just Pavlovian, if almost every time they pee they hear the command, eventually hearing the command makes them need to pee.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

This thread is cracking me up! I have a box for mine- I was wondering about putting the coarse kitty litter in the bottom to keep the pee smell down, then straw. Would that be a problem? I'm only bringing them in at night.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Peggy Sue loves to eat fresh kitty litter. I have to keep mine locked up like it's feed. Don't know if that is a general goat thing or just a Peggy Sue thing.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> Peggy Sue loves to eat fresh kitty litter. I have to keep mine locked up like it's feed. Don't know if that is a general goat thing or just a Peggy Sue thing.


My be a mineral issue. Mine thinks its gross.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

xymenah said:


> My be a mineral issue. Mine thinks its gross.


Could be. She also likes to lick anything covered in dust and rusty old tools. I put out a goat block for her and give her a vitamin supplement every day, but maybe she'd rather eat dust and litter than lick her block. Damned contrary goat!


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Is gonna be your best friend.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Could be. She also likes to lick anything covered in dust and rusty old tools. I put out a goat block for her and give her a vitamin supplement every day, but maybe she'd rather eat dust and litter than lick her block. Damned contrary goat!


They like loose minerals 100x more than a block


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow only half my commit went though before that part it should have said Ferbreeze is gonna be your best friend lol dumb phone.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yup you know your a goat fanatic if you sit on your couch and get a soaked tooshy. Sneaky little babies. Ours are starting to know its a "no no" but you turn your head to make a bottle and woosh up on the couch they go. Its hard to get mad at them though they are so sweet and love to give kisses.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to have a fiance that loves animals as much as I do. We currently have 5 goats in the house. 2 mommies and 3 babies. The one mom had a c section 3 weeks ago, and 1 baby did not "take to her" she will snuggle with the mom and let the mom clean her but she will not nurse on her. So we are having to bottle raise her. But her sissy nurses from the mom. And the other goat had her baby but would NOT stay with her or tend to her, so to make sure the baby and mom bonded we brought them in, warmed baby up and let them bond, now everything is OK. We also have 4 chicks in the bathtub.  anytime a goat gets sick they are brought inside.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Peggy Sue loves to eat fresh kitty litter. I have to keep mine locked up like it's feed. Don't know if that is a general goat thing or just a Peggy Sue thing.


My Pygmy goat eats paint.. So who knows. *Shrugs Shoulders*


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have to admit, I thought this was a weird topic when I first saw the thread. That is until I saw my 11 day old bottle baby jump up on the couch and squat!!!! A flute, I thought. Until later today my 2 year old came running up to me saying "poop, poop" and took me to show me the huge wet spot on the couch AGAIN!

Seriously, what is wrong with these babies LOL!!!
I have trained her to go when I put her in a box with a wee wee pad and straw, but this must be revenge for taking her to get tattooed and disbudded yesterday!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

goatiegirl said:


> I have to admit, I thought this was a weird topic when I first saw the thread. That is until I saw my 11 day old bottle baby jump up on the couch and squat!!!! A flute, I thought. Until later today my 2 year old came running up to me saying "poop, poop" and took me to show me the huge wet spot on the couch AGAIN!
> 
> Seriously, what is wrong with these babies LOL!!!
> I have trained her to go when I put her in a box with a wee wee pad and straw, but this must be revenge for taking her to get tattooed and disbudded yesterday!


Nope! Lol I never gave mine a reason for revenge lol.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

I love this tread! I never knew that people were raising goats to be house pets. We do bring sick goats inside and put them in the bathroom to mend. Also just finished raising some chicks in the bathtub until they were big enough to move outside. I keep threatening to bring our 6 month old mini donkey inside because he is so damn cute.

Axykatt, I'd love to learn more about your techniques. We have 9 baby pygmy mixes here that are between 3 and 5 weeks old. They are outside with their mothers so we are not bottle feeding. Is it possible to start teaching them tricks or are they already too old? Is bottle feeding a necessary part of truly training a goat to be a house pet? We have made a point of holding each baby every day to get them used to being handled. Some of them are really friendly and will jump in your lap when you sit down in the goat pen.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My current babies are second generation house goats, so they are dam raised, but for first gen house goats they do need to be bottle babies. They just need to be indoors during early development.

That said, you can still train yer babies to do tricks and respond to commands. I lead trained all my goats, not just my house pets, and they all learned the trick "be people" and various related tricks like "walk like people", "crab walk", and "pirouette" (sp?). I start lead training asap, and as soon as they are interested in treats you can start teaching tricks.

Here's a video of Peg as a baby doing a couple tricks.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

goatiegirl said:


> I have to admit, I thought this was a weird topic when I first saw the thread. That is until I saw my 11 day old bottle baby jump up on the couch and squat!!!! A flute, I thought. Until later today my 2 year old came running up to me saying "poop, poop" and took me to show me the huge wet spot on the couch AGAIN!
> 
> Seriously, what is wrong with these babies LOL!!!
> I have trained her to go when I put her in a box with a wee wee pad and straw, but this must be revenge for taking her to get tattooed and disbudded yesterday!


Nope! Lol I never gave mine a reason for revenge lol.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would LOVE to have house goats, but unfortunately no one agrees... One time we had two sheep in our car, and every time someone pooped it was like, "Someone put a penny into the gumball machine again...!" LOL


----------

